# step bit



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

I bought a Milwaukee one a few weeks back and so far it has been the best one I have used. It is super smooth and doesn't jam and so far it has stayed very sharp. What do you guys like and why? Cheap? Longevity? or Jam free?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I prefer hole saws. Nothing worse than a dull unibit.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bkessler said:


> I prefer hole saws. Nothing worse than a dull unibit.


 True. Unibits aren't for creating holes, they're best use is for enlarging existing holes. Unless it's PVC, they're awesome for PVC or fiberglass enclosures- no slug to bust loose

But my favorite step bits were always Lennox


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

My favorite is the dewalt impact rated ones, all my lennox and irwin seemed to get dull fast, this one has been lasting forever and on impact driver speeds with no oil at that.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> True. Unibits aren't for creating holes, they're best use is for enlarging existing holes. Unless it's PVC, they're awesome for PVC or fiberglass enclosures- no slug to bust loose But my favorite step bits were always Lennox


Most enlarging I do is done with a green lee ko and a 1/2" cordless impact with a 1" socket.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Buy a good step bit and treat it right and it'll last. I run mine slow and use oil if doing a few holes to keep the heat down. I sharpened mine back up when it became too dull... figure I'll lose it before it no longer works.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ruko. Germans can make a step bit.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

When I did construction, we used 'em to blast holes in steel top plates to run bx drops. Any bit with a double flute made it a breeze......just never lend 'em out. :thumbsup:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

Ruko also for me, not the best, but no too expensive at automationdirect


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Either go expensive and get 1 or 2 good ones, or buy 20-30 cheap ones from China. I went the Chinese route.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

I bought a Klein January 2010 from HD and it went dull last summer.

When I bought it I used it 5days a week to drill into Ac sheet metal about 6-10 holes a day forb3 months.

After that used it monthly.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Ruko for all our bits


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I prefer hole saws. Nothing worse than a dull unibit.


If you worked for the company I used to work for.. they are known as whole saws .. :laughing::laughing: tards...


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Dewalt impact rated gold ones.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

The more I use carbide "whole" saws the less I use unibits.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

SO what's the consensus. Ruko or my usual, Irwins ?

I've bought a 3/4 TKO to make the KO Stud Hole and then just carryover to the KO


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lennox


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bkessler said:


> I prefer hole saws. Nothing worse than a dull unibit.


. No , nothing worse than a dull , wobbly hole saw that makes a hole the connector damn near falls through , lol !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> True. Unibits aren't for creating holes, they're best use is for enlarging existing holes. Unless it's PVC, they're awesome for PVC or fiberglass enclosures- no slug to bust loose But my favorite step bits were always Lennox


. Sure they are , I've been creating holes for years with no problems . They work better started in a pilot hole though .


----------



## Hanzell85 (Dec 11, 2012)

Greenlee uni bit. Little pricey but I've had mine for 2 years and it still chews like its new. 3/4 ko max though. After that it's whole saw or hydraulic knockout


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

Like someone said earlier, dewalt impact rated, super convenient if you have the speed chuck.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't bother with step bits. Carbide hole cutters are the way to fly for the smaller knock-out sizes.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

i had a maxxis step bit for 3years strong then lost it. That bit was awesome. I have a greenlee one now its good too, but not as good as the maxxis. carbide holesaws are the sh** though


----------

